# BMX für meinen Sohn



## MethanMan (22. November 2013)

Werte BMXer,
ich selbst bin dem DH zugetan, darum habe ich von BMX keine Ahnung. 
Und ihr denkt wieder schn wieder so eine blÃ¶de Kaufeempfehlung, aber ich tu mir echt schwer.
Mein Sohn, 10 Jahre, 138cm groÃ ist von den BMXern sehr begeistert. Insbesondere da wir hier eine neue Dirt-Strecke haben und die Jungs dort coole Tricks auspacken. Also soll zu Weihnachten ein BMX her. Ich finde die Idee sehr gut, habe aber Schwierigkeiten mit der Umsetzung.
Aus meiner eigenen Bike-Erfahrung weiÃ ich: Lieber gleich was Gescheites als sich dauernd Ã¤rgern. Jetzt habe ich alle Threads hier durch und weiÃ immer noch nicht Bescheid. Dann war ich in zwei Bikeshops und habe zwei Aussagen:
Die einen meinen ein 20Zoll BMX mit kurzem Oberrohr (19er) wÃ¤re besser als ein 18 Zoll Bike. Die anderen meinen ein 18er wÃ¤re sinnvoller.
Ich denke eher kleiner (also 18er) und handlicher macht Sinn denn man will ja damit tricksen, oder?
Was meint ihr?
Habt ihr eine Empfehlung fÃ¼r ein sinnvolles 18er im Budget von ca. 300â¬?
Wie wÃ¤rs damit: 
http://subrosabrand.com/products/#!/~/product/category=1660013&id=23820430 oder lieber das:

http://www.google.de/imgres?client=...w=212&start=0&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:94


Danke fÃ¼r Eure Hilfe!!


----------



## KIV (24. November 2013)

Ich denke, dass 20" ok ist. Mein Junior (6,5) fährt mit ca.125cm ein 20"er, das ich mit nem gekürzten MTB-Lenker und kürzeren Kurbelarmen (150er) und nem kleineren Kettenblatt angepasst habe. Kein grosser Akt und das Rad wächst jetzt einfach mit...
VG, Stefan

PS: In meinem Album 'mobile Uploads' ist ein Foto, auf dem man die Proportionen ganz gut erkennen kann, für meine Begriffe sehr stimmig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (24. November 2013)

KIV schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass 20" ok ist. Mein Junior (6,5) fährt mit ca.125cm ein 20"er, das ich mit nem gekürzten MTB-Lenker und kürzeren Kurbelarmen (150er) und nem kleineren Kettenblatt angepasst habe.



Und hat damit ein BMX, dass sich wie ein MTB anfuehlt 

Fuer den OP: ich wuerd' ein 18er nehmen, und zwar das: http://www.evanscycles.com/products/wethepeople/arcade-18-2013-bmx-bike-ec041782#features


----------



## KIV (24. November 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Und hat damit ein BMX, dass sich wie ein MTB anfuehlt
> 
> Fuer den OP: ich wuerd' ein 18er nehmen, und zwar das: http://www.evanscycles.com/products/wethepeople/arcade-18-2013-bmx-bike-ec041782#features


 
Stimmt. Aber die Übergänge zwischen den Bikeklassen verschwimmen sowieso und ein 6jähriger macht ja auch noch nicht soooo aufwendige Tricks ;-)


----------



## MethanMan (27. November 2013)

Danke!


----------



## DOWNHILLER68 (2. Dezember 2013)

hi,
fahre auch BMX.
würde ein 20er empfehlen weil er vielleicht aus dem 18er schnell rauswächst.
Aber schau mal nach HARO BMX sind ziemlich gut .


----------

